# Tango time



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I cant believe he's nearly 5 months old  time flys when your woken up every morning getting your hair styled  :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Tango is just gorgeous, do you plan to show him? you should.


----------



## HDWells (Mar 22, 2011)

They are so Adorable!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Love the last photo Nicky :lol: He looks like such a poser, (I love his name by the way :lol: )

xxxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Simply beautiful and adorable! :001_tt1:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

So cute and clever, a hair stylist at such a young age


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww there he is! He is sooo cute, love his markings.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Move over Louie " Big Boy" coming through :thumbup::thumbup: Beautiful boy.Yeah and you too Louie :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

raggs said:


> Tango is just gorgeous, do you plan to show him? you should.


Thank you  no plans to show  have'nt realy got the time what with spots & claws 



HDWells said:


> They are so Adorable!!!


Thank you 



Eroswoof said:


> Love the last photo Nicky :lol: He looks like such a poser, (I love his name by the way :lol: )
> 
> xxxx


Thank you  I think he's more interested in the handle on the camera dangling  :lol:



hobbs2004 said:


> Simply beautiful and adorable! :001_tt1:


Thank you 



tylow said:


> So cute and clever, a hair stylist at such a young age


Thank you  you have'nt seen his work  :lol:



MaineCoonMommy said:


> Aww there he is! He is sooo cute, love his markings.


Thank you 



buffie said:


> Move over Louie " Big Boy" coming through :thumbup::thumbup: Beautiful boy.Yeah and you too Louie :001_wub:


 Louie wont leave him alone they are well & truly partners in crime


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

Aw i love your cats:,they're gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

meezer said:


> Aw i love your cats:,they're gorgeous:001_wub:


Thank you


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh hes getting more and more gorgeous.. Does look like hes working out his plan of attack against the world on pic 3 :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww they are beautiful DB  Tangos markings are really starting to come in now, Louie is an absolute beautiful boy, I love him.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Oh hes getting more and more gorgeous.. Does look like hes working out his plan of attack against the world on pic 3 :lol:


Thank you  I think the cunning plan he was hatching was to leap on top the door  failed on 3 attempts & went to the bath  :lol:



DKDREAM said:


> Awww they are beautiful DB  Tangos markings are really starting to come in now, Louie is an absolute beautiful boy, I love him.


Thank you  he has got lovely markings comeing through now & he is so loveing which makes a change Louie is but on his terms nowadays :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures of the young man DB :thumbup: Nice to see him with Louie too - no more mutterings about 'Babypawz' now that they're partners in crime :lol:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous boys they look really close now  love Louie


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Great pictures of the young man DB :thumbup: Nice to see him with Louie too - no more mutterings about 'Babypawz' now that they're partners in crime :lol:


I think Louie is clinging to the thought that Tango is bottom of the pecking order but Tango has other ideas :lol:



new westie owner said:


> Gorgeous boys they look really close now  love Louie


Thank you


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't believe he's nearly 5mths already! Even more gorgeous now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh wow he is gorgeous, well actually they both are, :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Thank you  I think the cunning plan he was hatching was to leap on top the door  failed on 3 attempts & went to the bath  :lol:


Haha Foiled again


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> I can't believe he's nearly 5mths already! Even more gorgeous now


I know time flys  he's getting realy tall & much darker now to 



colliemerles said:


> _oh wow he is gorgeous, well actually they both are, :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


Thank you 



XxZoexX said:


> Haha Foiled again


He's still working on it  better that than the curtains again  I just weighed him & he's 3.42kg :blink: dont think our plaster can cope with him hanging off them for much longer :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous  Love the pic of the 2 of them on the tree


----------

